# counting MB's on broadband connection



## zerohourkill (Apr 10, 2006)

I have broadband connection (mtnl) its connected through my lan card...is there any way to know how maby mbs i used (my download limit is 1 GB) is there any software?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 11, 2006)

please visit here, and i am sure that these sites would help you out for sure 

www.paessler.com 
www.readerror.gmxhome.de/

by the way also try Netmeter software! It is very good and user friendly.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

Try DU-Meter


----------



## zerohourkill (Apr 11, 2006)

thnx alot


----------



## kingshere (Apr 14, 2006)

hye man
js this. n u all r going places.
js goto *register.bol.net.in/htmlui_en/index.html
this is mtnl's oen web page. it'll ask for username n password. ur username  is ur mtnl phone number. n password is a number call as CA number thats wirtten on d phone bill ( top left)  which u get. js key in these info. n u'll be shown all info like how many MB have u used, how many left. etc etc


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 14, 2006)

We all know that. But who wants to open up a page, enter a user name and password just to check the MB's downloaded. These softwares give you the information instantly. Plus the MTNL site dosen't always load.


----------

